# Update on our very first family dog



## Hellocat (May 13, 2013)

We finally decided to take the leap & get our first dog after we built our new house this spring. We wound up going through a rescue who matched us up with a 16 lb maltipoo. She is 2 yrs old, and she came on a transport from ok. I don't know anything abt her background other than the fact she had to be shaved due to being neglected & horribly matted. She looks completely different now.

I have fed her salmon blue food since we got her, bathe her regularly, and the kids and I groom her. I take her to the groomers for eye scoops & a sanitary, but do all the major grooming myself. She is the same weight as she was when we got her, but looks twice the size because she is so poufy- I comb her all the time to make her fluffy. I'm a housewife, and we planned on duchess being a family dog. It turned out that she is more MY dog lol. We wound up bonding big time and she thinks the world of me. She follows me everywhere, I take her everywhere (fb practices, car rides).

It is funny, I've turned into a crazy dog lady. While the kids are in school during the day, she and I hang out and I talk to her. I even pretend she talks back to me hahaha (I swear, I am not crazy)! My cousin adopted a dog right before I did, and she told me she does the same thing, so I know I am not alone! 

Anyway, I just wanted to give an update, although I'm not sure anyone remembers me. The first time I posted was to ask questions before we got her. I was so nervous. Things turned out well, and I cannot imagine being without duchess. She's my baby.


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't remember your other post but it is so nice reading how well your new girl is doing!! I'm right there in the crazy dog lady boat with you. While the kid and husband are gone during the day it's just me and the dogs and I can't help but talk to them. They're great companions even if their conversational skills leave something to be desired. ;-)


----------

